# Fruit knife....



## NikNak (25 Mar 2014)

Ok... so i've got a friend that knows i do a bit of wood turning, and has even been lucky enough to have be given a little pupleheart box i made.

Now then..... like me, she's got a dad who's getting on a bit (mid 80's) and she'd like to be able to give him a special handmade gift for his up-coming birthday, and she's thinking of a fruit knife. She's after the old fashioned 'pocket' type of knife rather than the normal knife kits i've seen i.e. a cheeseknife/grapefruit knife type of thing. Anyone got any ideas where i might find such a thing..?

I've found plenty of knife kits made from wood. But of course they also have a wooden blade.... not much good for cutting a juicy apple...  

Any help much appreciated.... 


Nick


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (25 Mar 2014)

Hmmmm.... difficult one. You could possibly get hold of a "skeleton" type knife and adapt it to have a wooden handle. It's a bit dodgy in the UK though even carrying a tiny pocket knife. I always had one of the Victorinox knives on my keyring, just the job for removing splinters, opening boxes etc. The blade was about an inch and a quarter long.
Then a bloke I know got pulled over by the bizzies and they noticed one of the same type in the centre console of his car. He was done for carrying an offensive weapon.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Mar 2014)

The bloke you know should appeal as the legal limit is three inches.


----------



## Spindle (25 Mar 2014)

Hi

A quick Google revealed these under 'Folding knife kits uk'

http://www.heinnie.com/Knives/-Knife-Ki ... -881-5765/

http://www.moonrakerknives.co.uk/knifekits.html

There are plenty more

Regards Mick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (25 Mar 2014)

ask Paulm....he knows a thing or two about pocket knives.


----------



## Harbo (25 Mar 2014)

Unless you have a "legitimate" reason for carrying a knife other than a non-locking folding knife with a blade less than 75mm you are breaking the law.
I got pulled in carrying a tiny Al Mar folding knife with a blade about 20mm long but it locked!
My Swiss Army pen knife with a 74mm blade is OK.

Rod


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (25 Mar 2014)

phil.p":37je76kc said:


> The bloke you know should appeal as the legal limit is three inches.


He wasn't prosecuted in the end. Under Scots law though, the police have the power to detain a person in custody until they appear in court. That was what happened in this case. He was locked up from the Friday evening until finally being released by the court on the Monday afternoon.
All because someone was in a p**sy mood about something or other.


----------



## jpt (25 Mar 2014)

The only one I know of is this one http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/- ... nife%20kit it used to be sold by Craft Supplies in the UK many years ago not sure if anyone still sells them in the UK.

john


----------



## NikNak (26 Mar 2014)

Many thanks for the links guys. I've had a good look but dont think anything really hits the nail.

BUT... thanks to John... that's exactly the thing i'm after, showed it to my friend and she also said "brilliant... that's it" 

Only trouble is of course Craft Supplies are in America and i've heard woeful tales of import duties & taxes...  

ummm.... i wonder if there's anyone on here that maybe has an account with Craft Supplies USA and buys things on a rugular(ish) basis..? that i could ask if when next placing an order i could possibly add to that order and buy say half a dozen of these little pocket knives....  



Nick


----------



## WillRiseley (26 Mar 2014)

Opined do shape your own knife handles. I think heinnie do them and there service is super fast


----------



## Goulss (28 Mar 2014)

Could you not purchase a fruit knife from a cutlery website and take the handle off and fit your own? Just a thought!


----------



## NikNak (21 Apr 2014)

Remember i asked a few weeks ago about a fruit knife..?

Well i contacted my friendly supplier who were good enough to put in an order for me =D> =D> 

And here's the results so far.....


A cute little 'keyring' pocket knife, just right for slicing and sharing an apple when out and about...


This one if from a piece of burr oak sent to me by Mr Dodge a few years ago

















And this one is from a piece of buffalo horn. First time with this material so didn't know what to expect, but it polishes up like glass 8) 
















Many thanks to John jpt for the heads-up on the kit..... =D> =D> =D> 



Nick


----------



## nev (21 Apr 2014)

They're little crackers Nic =D> 
Are they sturdy enough as a pocket knife (would it cut for example thin nylon rope/string)


----------



## NikNak (21 Apr 2014)

Oh YES...... very sturdy & bloody sharp little pippers too...!! managed to jab me finger while taking the pics :shock: 



Nick


----------



## NickWelford (21 Apr 2014)

Can we have a pointer to supplier?


----------



## Woodmonkey (21 Apr 2014)

Nick where did you manage to source these from in the end? Would like to have a go at that...
.


----------



## NikNak (21 Apr 2014)

Hi guys....

It was Turners Retreat. It's *NOT* an item they stock as standard, so i contacted them (via Facebook) and the nice young lady said "sure, we'd be happy to put an order in when they also put their order in too...." 

So i ordered 4.... seemed a bit silly ordering just the 1. They worked out at just under a tenner each by the time they landed here from USA, so had to buy some other bits 'n' bobs to make the order value up to £50 and save the carriage costs.

Took just over 2 weeks to arrive, but worth the wait, cracking little beauties......  


Nick


----------



## Grahamshed (21 Apr 2014)

Very nice little knives. The Oak burr is outstanding.


----------



## NickWelford (21 Apr 2014)

So presumably this sort of thing is more easily sourced in the states? I'm visiting there in august so I might just find some space in my case for goodies...... Last time I had a bunch of old tools I had bought on ebay and had delivered to my daughter's house.


----------



## mattyts (24 Apr 2014)

Lots of good kits available in the UK
http://www.heinnie.com/catalogsearch/re ... +rider+kit


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Apr 2014)

None of those look ideal for wood turning


----------



## paulm (24 Apr 2014)

Managed to miss this thread originally, sorry !

The finished knives look very nice. Hopefully the blades fold into the handle, without any safety catches or anything to fall foul of the rules and regs ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## andersonec (25 Apr 2014)

Have a look here for kits.
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/categor ... 9_3537.htm

Andy


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Apr 2014)

paulm":1371z129 said:


> Managed to miss this thread originally, sorry !
> 
> The finished knives look very nice. Hopefully the blades fold into the handle, without any safety catches or anything to fall foul of the rules and regs ?
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Hi Paul

The blade unscrews and inverts into the tube so is completely safe.

See next post as well.


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Apr 2014)

To those interested in these knife kits.

I was so impressed with the finished article I sent an order in for twenty kits to Craft Supplies USA on Tuesday, they arrived today. The landed price is £6.90 each all inclusive. I want to make a few, so will keep four, but if anyone is interested in them, I am willing to sell them at cost price plus £1.20 for post up to 4 kits and £2.36 for 5+

These are quality kits, they come with full instructions as well. Drill used is 31/64", 0.588" bushing, but a calliper could well be used. Like Nick, also managed to stab my finger playing with the parts. Fortunately the blade is like a sword stick and is kept threaded in the tube when not in use.

I would like first shout to go to those who have expressed an interest in this thread first, NickWelford , Woodmonkey, Grahamshed, Nev?, so will wait till Saturday to see if there is any interest, so if these float your boat drop me a PM.

Kit laid out






Blade inverted with thread protector on end





Phil


----------



## Goulss (25 Apr 2014)

Fantastic, If you have any left I will take 4, please PM payment details.


----------



## Grahamshed (25 Apr 2014)

Sheptonphil":3vdpmfpt said:


> I would like first shout to go to those who have expressed an interest in this thread first, NickWelford , Woodmonkey, Grahamshed, Nev?, so will wait till Saturday to see if there is any interest, so if these float your boat drop me a PM.
> Phil


Many thanks for the thought Phil but on this occasion I will give it a miss. It would be ages before I got around to using them.


----------



## Woodmonkey (25 Apr 2014)

Thanks Phil pm sent


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Apr 2014)

Goulss":yzz76mgk said:


> Fantastic, If you have any left I will take 4, please PM payment details.


PM sent

Phil


----------



## nev (25 Apr 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Sheptonphil (25 Apr 2014)

Four left if anyone wants them, all who have asked have been allocated already. 

Phil


----------



## Goulss (26 Apr 2014)

Sheptonphil":2zp14gyv said:


> Goulss":2zp14gyv said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic, If you have any left I will take 4, please PM payment details.
> ...



Paid, look forward to getting them and having a go, without stabbing myself I hope!


----------



## Sheptonphil (26 Apr 2014)

Three kits left.

Phil


----------



## NikNak (27 Apr 2014)

Hi Sheptonphil..... many thanks for the comments re the kits =D> and thank you for the PM. 

As i recently bought a whole load of (cut price) kits from TR at the moment i'll pass on your offer. But if i get interest in the near future i'll ask and see if there's any left, but thanks anyway  

Cant wait to see the finished efforts of those that have bought kits from you tho.......



Nick


----------



## SteveF (27 Apr 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Sheptonphil (27 Apr 2014)

All kits now sold. Will be good to see some finished penknives posted here.


----------



## nev (30 Apr 2014)

Thank you Phil, got mine this morning. I'll post a pic when I get around to making one


----------



## paulm (30 Apr 2014)

Sheptonphil":2k8w3klk said:


> paulm":2k8w3klk said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to miss this thread originally, sorry !
> ...



I think you'll find that technically these would be classed as fixed blade knifes and therefore would need a good reason to be carried on your person in public at the specific time that you had it with you. 

Fine to use at home but you could in theory get into trouble if out and about with it and challenged by a policeman or reported by someone.

More detail on the usual questions around the general topic here if anyone wants to look more closely http://www.britishblades.com/forums/sho ... he-Law-FAQ

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Jonzjob (2 May 2014)

Yer tis, from jpt's post

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/60/ ... nife%20kit


----------



## Grahamshed (2 May 2014)

This world is truly getting sillier by the day.


----------



## Jonzjob (2 May 2014)

Thinking about the idea as to what is legal or not. We were wandering around the old Cité of Carcassonne a couple of weeks back showing my sister and brother-in-law around and a load of the shops there are totally happly selling 3 foot long swords, daggers, throwing stars and god knows what else. People buy them and wander around quite happy with them tucked under their arm. U.K. 'elf-n-saftey would have a dicky fit!

A part of an average Frenchmans pocket contents is a locking pocket knife. How else is he going to eat an apple or cut chunks of bread with his meals. Laguiole is one of the most popular and expensive. 5" locking blades are common.


----------



## SteveF (6 May 2014)

well 2nd thing i ever turned was this

looked good by naked eye

it has loads of tool marks  

perhaps i should get the camera out before i finish the next attempt
was a bit of unknown wood ...pinkish in colour
sanded thru the grits ...not enough i guess
sealed and waxed






Steve

p.s. i have not progressed passed roughing gouge..one step at a time


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

There is nothing there to be ashamed of Steve.


----------



## SteveF (6 May 2014)

for info

if anyone has these kits and not all the bushes etc
i have a mandrel but nothing else
i used a 12mm drill bit ..it seemed to fit ok
i inserted a 7mm tube in a blank and turned it down to fit inside the larger tube...first thing i made on lathe  
then just mounted it on mandrel and kept measuring the ends till was right size for fittings

seemed to work ok

i cant feel the marks with a finger nail but can see on camera ...i guess this is just practice

Steve


----------



## Sheptonphil (6 May 2014)

Superb tip on sleeping the tube of this or any other project where you may not have the correct bush. 

Been turning a little over a year and this method never occurred to me. 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Woodmonkey (6 May 2014)

Is it possible to use these kits without a pen mandrel? I have already spent way to much on wood turning tools recently!


----------



## nev (6 May 2014)

Yes. Just turn yourself two long cones or tapered dowels larger than the internal diameter of the brass tube (12mm ?) one to fit in chuck/ over drive spur and one to fit over tailstock and turn between centres.


----------



## nev (30 May 2014)

First go on the lathe for months, I'd almost forgotten what to do 

Making use of a small scrap of Zebrano. Finish is CA/Blo. Home made bushes for sizing. Thanks for the idea and the kits gents.


----------



## Grahamshed (30 May 2014)

Very nice Nev.


----------



## Dalboy (30 May 2014)

Nice looking knife Nev.



nev":2428ayk6 said:


> First go on the lathe for months, I'd almost forgotten what to do



They say it is like riding a bike.


----------



## paulm (30 May 2014)

Shiny 8) 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Woodmonkey (30 May 2014)

Lovely, must get round to having a go at mine at some point, can't even remember where I put them...


----------



## Goulss (30 May 2014)

Finally got around to completing one in a nice Holly frock!


----------



## SteveF (30 May 2014)

damn i feel like a noob

glad i only made one

Steve


----------



## Woodmonkey (5 Jun 2014)

Laburnum!













Must get a smaller tool rest...


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jun 2014)

Lovely Woody...really elegant


----------



## Grahamshed (5 Jun 2014)

Lovely.
Wonder what sort of lathe you have


----------



## Woodmonkey (5 Jun 2014)

Yes, they don't hold back on their decals do they...


----------

